# Expats Living In Albir



## seasideman (Nov 8, 2015)

I am moving to Albir early next year and would love to hear from people who already live there. Would like to know more about the area and what it is like to live there.

Would be great to hear any tips and advice on services such as the best company to use for TV, phone, Internet etc, and other tips and advice.

We have done a great deal of research but would love to hear from people and their experiences when they first moved from the UK to Albir


----------

